
Could iPhone 6 be CURVED? Apple granted patent for convex screen - prateekj
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2521929/Could-iPhone-6-CURVED-Apple-granted-patent-convex-screen.html
======
simbolit
what could the possible benefit of a convex screen be? i can see some
(admittedly very limited) utility in a concave screen featured inlast months
samsung and lg phones. but convex? *headscratch

~~~
GrahamsNumber
You can place it on your desk and spin the phone when you're bored

------
CRowlands
I guess people forget that we carry phones in our pockets.

------
GrahamsNumber
Well, I've always wanted a banana phone.

